# What did I do right??



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Put on an over the top display of alpha male behavior today....

Wore some new clothes, gave her a tire squeeling ride in my Mustang GT convertible, sharpened my old straight razor and shaved with it while she was in the bathroom watching...gave her an innocent foot rub on the couch and whispered "I would love to do the same to your a$$ later"...I mean real knuckle dragging shi#t..... She was buck naked on the massage table in 10 minutes flat....She then offered to redeem that BJ rain check, and did.....Then a lightning bolt and goose bumps fuc#k...All without me asking.......Should I permanently bury the civilized polite "mr. nice guy" in the back yard?:smthumbup:  :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why have you waited this long to bury that guy????


Oh good grief she just wanted to see her guy drag his knuckles???


A straight razor is a turn on???? who knew....:rofl:


----------



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

Is that all it really takes? A lot of things change when I lost my Mustang Conv and got the Mercedes. You would think things would be better in the Benz... Maybe I need to get a razor and some new threads..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

needguidance said:


> Is that all it really takes? A lot of things change when I lost my Mustang Conv and got the Mercedes. You would think things would be better in the Benz... Maybe I need to get a razor and some new threads..


Just pimp out that Mercedes.. that ought to do it


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Should I permanently bury the civilized polite "mr. nice guy" in the back yard?


Just keep doing what you're doing

It's the same as her posing/dressing up/looking hot for you, she turns you on, so it's your job to do the same


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Why have you waited this long to bury that guy????
> 
> 
> Oh good grief she just wanted to see her guy drag his knuckles???
> ...


Perhaps not an overt TURN ON, but i think most guys will agree an old fashoned cut throat razor reeks of masculinity, also, when we were first married, the wife used to like to watch me lather up...Kind of like a guy watching a gal roll on a pair of nylons, it's just such an essentially feminine act it is fascinating.....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

needguidance said:


> Is that all it really takes? A lot of things change when I lost my Mustang Conv and got the Mercedes. You would think things would be better in the Benz... Maybe I need to get a razor and some new threads..


No knuckle factor in a Benz....Vette, Mustang, got it, Lexus (or any rice burner), or anything from Europe, no go...Gotta have a big old Detroit iron V8 thumpin under the hood....Especially the Boss 5 liter.... Like comparing a hayabusa to a harley, one got it, one don't.....

Is that all it takes? Don't know. :scratchhead: That's all it took this time......:smthumbup:  :scratchhead:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Watching my man shave is sexy. A foot rub, yeah oh yeah, dirty talk well yeah oh yeah.

The nice polite man is great in public and for show but when he pulls out my chair and at the same time whispers something suggestive in my ear, well I can't think straight for a few minutes.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Time will tell if this is all she wanted was you to buck up. Good luck.


----------



## Ina (Dec 3, 2012)

I've heard that saying men say: "I want a lady in the street but a freak in the bed". My H says its a turn on for him that I can be innocent and classy in public but only surrender and show my "freakiness" to just him. I think a man that can master the same dichotomy is a huge turn on.

So don't bury Mr. Nice Guy, she fell in love with him too, just know when Mr. Alpha needs to come out and play.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I always found a ride on the Hog to be pretty effective too. You get to be ostensibly manly, she gets the added kick from doing something ever so slightly dangerous, and 2 hours with a 1600 cc gasoline powered vibrator between your legs never hurts.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm assuming things have turned around? In this post it seems that way but in the post you made about 2 or 3 days ago it wasn't really all that good. I would say if what you're doing now is working thats great keep it up, maybe that the key. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Ina said:


> I've heard that saying men say: "I want a lady in the street but a freak in the bed". My H says its a turn on for him that I can be innocent and classy in public but only surrender and show my "freakiness" to just him. I think a man that can master the same dichotomy is a huge turn on.
> 
> *So don't bury Mr. Nice Guy, she fell in love with him too, just know when Mr. Alpha needs to come out and play*.


In general, I'd think that a woman would sigh over the masculine facets of her big strong man with well-groomed physical attributes just as much as she would sigh watching her adorable spouse in his pyjamas playing lions and tigers with her children...

If you've been too subtle, whiny, laid-back or a pushover lately - a determined stance and a controlled yet strong voice of reason from your side would tend to shake her psyche. It'd make her realize the masculinity in you and make you more attractive in her eyes.

If you've not been around her enough to help/support and when you have been if you are busy throwing around a lot of attitude, having temper fits etc - then a calmer disposition, a supportive shoulder/ear, a pair of helping hands and a few kind affectionate words would help her realize the softer side to the more dominant you...

Girls like a bit of both... too much of any one thing is lop-sided...


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Good for you woodchuck.
When I brought out the alpha, my wife certainly responded as well. So far, my results are working for the most part. It's two steps forward and one step back...but progress is certainly showing. My wife's recovery also includes counseling and hormone shots.
The main thing I learned from reading NMMNG & MMSL is that I can't expect for her to change simply because I want her to...it is the changes I am making that are influencing her actions and responses.
Right now, I'm not quite sure whether she is changing because I am changing or if it was the D bomb I threw at her over a week ago. Time will certainly tell. All I can do is progress forward with becoming a better person and hopefully she sees the changes in me worth her time.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> I'm assuming things have turned around? In this post it seems that way but in the post you made about 2 or 3 days ago it wasn't really all that good. I would say if what you're doing now is working thats great keep it up, maybe that the key. Hopefully it will last.


Even better sex last night...I am extatic...I am madly in love with my wife, and am now convinced she is still in to me....:smthumbup:

Still some physical issues with her, but I will move heaven and earth to make them beetter....

Feel like a newleywed again......:smthumbup:


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Even better sex last night...I am extatic...I am madly in love with my wife, and am now convinced she is still in to me....:smthumbup:
> 
> Still some physical issues with her, but I will move heaven and earth to make them beetter....
> 
> Feel like a newleywed again......:smthumbup:


Great to hear woodchuck !! Isnt it funny how a simple " mind blowing sex session " can easily make us fall madly in love with our Mrs again ?? Now if they only knew how easy it is ahem ahem ???

I'll drop by often into this thread and take notes


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Great to hear woodchuck !! Isnt it funny how a simple " mind blowing sex session " can easily make us fall madly in love with our Mrs again ?? Now if they only knew how easy it is ahem ahem ???
> 
> I'll drop by often into this thread and take notes


Not a simple mind blowing (and coc#k blowing) experience....Two nights in a row mind and coc#k blowing with *enthusiasm*, and with no pressure on my part...:smthumbup:

She was all woman, and I ate it up.....

I didn't have to fall madly in love, I have always been there...

I think we have gotter over the "don't deserve sex" hump (pun intended)....


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Still planning to go for the big D? Thought thy was the plan...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

